# AlertDialog Enable Button



## AvaJ2 (9. Jun 2016)

Hallo,

ich wollte fragen, ob einer weiß, wie man bei einem AlertDialog den Positiv_Button auf false setzt und gegebenenfalls wieder auf true.

Die Sache ist die, dass wenn der EditText Bereich leer ist soll der Positiv_Button false sein und wenn da was geschrieben wurde true.

Mit der Methode: 
	
	
	
	





```
.getButton(AlertDialog.BUTTON_POSITIVE).setEnabled(false)
```
 geht das ziemlich gut, jedoch steht der Button dan immer auf "false" auch wenn man text eintippt. Ich glaub das liegt daran, dass der setEnabled immer unter dem 
	
	
	
	





```
alertDialog.show()
```
 steht (über dem show() geht die setEnabled Methode nicht mehr).


----------



## buggy84 (14. Jun 2016)

Ich glaube, dass der AlertDialog für dich nicht die passende Funktionalität bietet. Einen AlertDialog konfiguriert man, dann zeigt man ihn an und reagiert eventuell auf die Buttons. 

In Deinem Fall würde ich was eigenes programmieren. Vielleicht mit nem Fragment. Ich hab Dir mal schnell was zusammengegoogled, das hilft Dir sicher weiter!
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/24245785/how-to-make-activity-which-appear-on-half-screen


----------

